# Java fern, java moss, or leave my driftwood bare?



## PUNISHER VETTE (Jan 26, 2009)

So I'm leaning hard towards java moss for my driftwood. I'd like to cover it but didn't know which one would look better. I'll most likely try to cover it but if you like it plain then please let me know just so i know.









I have never had much success with growing it but maybe you can help me with that as well. Only time i tried to grow it was when i had horrible algae/diatoms. I'm guessing that had a lot to do with it not growing well. Are there any special tips to getting it to cover driftwood quickly and thick?

I saw this picture online somewhere and really liked it. Anyone know what kind of moss this is? should i use a special kind of moss?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Punisher Vette,

IMHO, if the driftwood has skinny branches (like yours), then i think moss looks really nice. I really like how it only covers part of the branches in the inspiration picture you found. Sorry, i don't know what kind of moss that is, but i'm sure someone else does.

Good luck, you're tank looks great btw!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

thats the same moss used in moss balls. starts with a Ch im sure.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Those are likely algae fo some sort (some kind of cladophora), probably cultured on the wood, outside of this setup and instantly introduced for a nice effect.


----------



## PUNISHER VETTE (Jan 26, 2009)

found this. Sense it seems to be some form of algae what would be a good alternative to this?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Fissidens Fontanus might look nice in your settup


----------



## PUNISHER VETTE (Jan 26, 2009)

I guess i have a little flame moss from when i got my cherry shrimp.

Is there a special technique to get it to attach to the wood and actually spread out? Usually it just sits there and doesn't grow much.


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah I found the same thing. MY java moss is healthyish but not really doing anything. Green and pointing toward the light... but still in the same spots as before.

Your best bet might be to dose ferts and add CO2, plus decent lighting, and have it spread out from the beginning. Moss apparently does fine without much added nutrients, but it is in heavily planted tanks often so it probably doesn't suffer.

My 2 cents. Apparently mosses get darker color in dim light. Mine's kind of spruce green. You might try buying more if you have barely any with the cherry shrimps, to start out with a decent amount for spreading. I am not too patient so I would just get some more.


----------



## PUNISHER VETTE (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay well i just got my CO2 system up and running again and will start fertilizing soon. I think i'll transfer what little moss i have onto the driftwood to see if it does anything at all.

Should i use string? I have fishing line or a ton of zip ties too.

I'll also go by my LFS this weekend and see if they have any moss i can buy. Seems like so many beginners what it so much online that they hike the prices up too much.


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree... I paid $7.50 for my cluster on a stick.(that's a little over $7 american?) The LFS used cotton strings to fasten the moss. It would probably amount to about the size of a billiard ball if you rolled it up fairly loose. 

I used tiny latex rubber bands. I think maybe the string would work better, but I am no good at tying knots that small, especially onto wet wood. My driftwood is like an inch thick for most of it. It is really just a branch with no bark.

Oh PS I use a knife to cut the elastics from underneath... when they are attached. Most of mine still needs the elastics.


----------



## gsmitchell (Feb 11, 2007)

I would be tempted to leave the driftwood as it is. Right now, you are bordering on the "green jungle" look. Its a fine look, but I would be concerned that if you covered the driftwood in moss, you would loose all contrast in the tank, it would be entirely green. Hope that opinion is helpful!

Greg


----------



## PUNISHER VETTE (Jan 26, 2009)

gsmitchell said:


> I would be tempted to leave the driftwood as it is. Right now, you are bordering on the "green jungle" look. Its a fine look, but I would be concerned that if you covered the driftwood in moss, you would loose all contrast in the tank, it would be entirely green. Hope that opinion is helpful!
> 
> Greg



I think that only planting the tops of the wood which are illuminated too much would be ideal. It'll take away some of the blank space but also leave a little of the wood to break things up a bit i'm hoping.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

java fern - go with it
java moss clogs up filters


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I found it best to tie the moss on the wood with cotton thread (dark color) and wrap it in a spiral pattern and tie the knot only at one end. I've used little bamboo sticks, driftwood, small rocks, coconut shell halves, etc. Almost anything! After about a couple of months, the string can come off and the moss stays on, or you can just leave the string on and it will fall off on it's own.

I've also used narrow leaf Java fern on driftwood with both string and small drops of super glue to the root area to hold it down. It looks really good on certain sections of the wood and is starting to take hold. The rizome doesn't seem to be affected much by small amounts of the glue as long as it is in very small amounts and is dry before placing back into the tank.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

the biggest tip for mosses is to trim. scissors are your friend! let it grow out for a few weeks until it starts to look "leggy" and then mow it down like crazy! let it grow out again for a few weeks until it looks "leggy" again, mow it again! After a few times of doing this, it'll start growing nice and bushy. Each time you mow it down, you can take your trimmings and use them elsewhere, or fasten them to a rock, and let them grow out and sell/trade them, but the worst thing people do with moss is think they have to just let it keep growing (or barely trim it) and it'll eventually just magically look like it does in Amano's setups, or similar.

my .02


----------



## PUNISHER VETTE (Jan 26, 2009)

jargonchipmunk said:


> the biggest tip for mosses is to trim. scissors are your friend! let it grow out for a few weeks until it starts to look "leggy" and then mow it down like crazy! let it grow out again for a few weeks until it looks "leggy" again, mow it again! After a few times of doing this, it'll start growing nice and bushy. Each time you mow it down, you can take your trimmings and use them elsewhere, or fasten them to a rock, and let them grow out and sell/trade them, but the worst thing people do with moss is think they have to just let it keep growing (or barely trim it) and it'll eventually just magically look like it does in Amano's setups, or similar.
> 
> my .02


thanks for the info. I've got this small piece in the bottom left that must have had a tiny bit get attached. It's slowly spread but isn't thick at all. I think i'll trim and see if i can get it to grow more.


----------

